# poopisan's haunt take two



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

hey all, sorry about my lameness before. i went and got those pix up on the flickr thing. hope you like them. i was burned, stung, starved and filthy for this.
but i'm glad i did it. hope you guys talk to me. i need only a few more posts to have forum privileges. there's three pages of pictures but it'll go fast. thanks for the inspiration everybody.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poopipix/


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I never thought about using a baseball hoop for a prop. Good idea.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the giant reaper. Giant = good!


----------



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

*thanks alot*

I've been waiting for some devil love thanks. i just am not sure how to go bigger next year. last year i made a Pumpkinrot style scarecrow that just reached the roof. This year's went well over the roof. Don't know how to go bigger. Maybe i could move? Seriously, thanks for checking out my pix.


----------



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for checking out my pix. I so gotta find out why you think your annoying. I actually copied the hoop idea off one of you guys. So, its not my original idea. It worked out great for my sad little burg though. Didn't make the news, but i bet i don't get burgled this year. Thanks for the support though.


----------

